# Bighorn sheep Lottery Questions - Non-Resident eligiblity?



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Why is a non-resident able to apply in the lottery for a once in a lifetime sheep tag along with ND residence?

If I read the Non-resident app'l right (which are now available on-line, before residence even get them?) one tag can go to a non-resident if they happen to get lucky enough to get drawn.

I don't get this, or am I reading it wrong?

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/docs/sfn-6131.pdf


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought they always auctioned off the NR tag every year for around 40-50K?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Nonresidents can apply for a Bighorn tag. There is a $100 application fee then the tag is more. I'm not sure how much more. With the odds at greater than 2000:1 it isn't a state that many would apply for. But some do. There is an additional tag donated to the FNAWS which is auctioned off yearly.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

swift said:


> There is an additional tag donated to the FNAWS which is auctioned off yearly.


That's what I was thinking of. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My guess is that our GNF recieves a lot of money from the Minn/Wisc Bighorn Sheep group besides what they get for the auction.So in order to continue getting that money,they probably had to allow a non-res the chance to get a regular tag.Which is why there aren't any elk or moose tags available to non-res. like there is for sheep.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> My guess is that our GNF recieves a lot of money from the Minn/Wisc Bighorn Sheep group besides what they get for the auction.So in order to continue getting that money,they probably had to allow a non-res the chance to get a regular tag.


Yep I'm sure some of those politics are in play....

Ryan

.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

looks like they are drawn with residents and only one non-resident will be allowed one, but doesnt guarantee that non-resident will recieve one. If that is the case there should be a fair amount of money generated over the years


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Niles Short said:


> looks like they are drawn with residents and only one non-resident will be allowed one, but doesnt guarantee that non-resident will recieve one. If that is the case there should be a fair amount of money generated over the years


Maybe that should be a consideration to raise alot of extra $$? With all the extra applicants that would apply for the 1 license, the revenue generated would be more than enough to replace the animal with a transplanted sheep and have alot left over for other Bighorn projects.

I'm all for it... the more that apply will lessen the odds even more...eventually a balance will occur as the odds will be too great.. look how many apply for LOTTO now... heck maybe we should start a Hunting Lotto with all proceeds going towards purchasing land for the G&F for permanent PLOTS land? Heck with the LOTTO proceeds, there'd also be enough $$ left over to put in the bank and pay for the county taxes on it... that way the tax base would remain consistent throughout the county!



.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From authoritive :lol: sources:

Moose: (pretty straight forward) - 12,393 apps received, 129 licenses issued with 17 being landowner. These landowners are in a separate lottery among themselves for licenses set aside for each unit. The maximum # of landowner licenses is 15%.

Elk: (not as straight forward with the latest rules past last legislative session) - 11,028 apps received, 215 licenses issued and 35 being landowner. Again, these 35 successful landowners are within their own lottery for a certain number of tags being given in each unit and the maximum # of tags allowed is 15% of the total # of licenses. The difference this year is that those landowners who have not received a gratis tag for elk in the past (for units E1, E2, and E3) and want one will have priority in the lottery over the landowners that have already had a tag. Last legislative session allowed landowners within elk areas E1, E2 and E3 to receive a 2nd tag. E4 has always been that way. Landowners also may choose to not harvest an animal and return the tag to be eligible in the lottery in subsequent years. They can only do that once and it must be within 2 years of the original license.

Other interesting facts from 2005.

102 nonresidents applied for bighorn sheep which is a $100 non-refundable fee. Once, and if, a non-resident is drawn from the pool, that is the end of non-residents within our drawing. 
The chance to draw a cow tag for elk or moose is considerably higher. For example, in unit M1C for moose, the chance of drawing a tag for a cow rifle was 9% while a bull was 1%.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Dick,

Thanks for the reply, I guess if it is one only and then it ends, what the heck! Just seemed odd when I first read it!

Thanks again for the answer!


----------

